# Attaching Flatbands to a Pouch



## Dorfjunge (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello Everyone ;-)

I wanted to ask if there is any trick by attaching flatbands to a Pouch

I use a normal lether Pouch and black thera-band flatbands

Normally I would try to make a loop through the Pouch and fix the Flatbands with a constriction Knot at itself....

(If i do this with tubular rubber i have no problems) but it doesnt matter how thight the know is the flatband alsways slips through....

anyone an idea what the problem is?! (no i don't just have to pull it tighter)

?? hmn ??


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I use a cotton twine to make the constrictor knot on my Black thera, and i have no problem at all?!

What kind of string go you use?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I attach flats by looping the end of the band through the piuch and using strips of thera to tie.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

I have also experienced slippage using constrictor knot on flatbands..I think I read before that this knot works best on a cylindrical surface. When I am tying a flatband (kink and tie method) I "bunch" the rubber while tying so that it approximates to a cylinder shape. I find that this gives the knot much more grip.

edit: from http://www.animatedk...ictor/index.php


> Its great virtues are that it can be tied quickly and it binds so that it can be almost impossible to untie. It fails is when tied against a flat surface - it requires a curved surface for the binding turn to grip the half hitch.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I attach flats by looping the end of the band through the piuch and using strips of thera to tie.


Ray, could you tell me exactly how you tie the strips on? I use soft cotton, but want to switch to this.


----------



## Dorfjunge (Sep 10, 2010)

maybe its the string - i use a Polypropylen string (like this http://www.bestfilters.com/images/ProductImages/wr105.jpg ) - thats very strong but maybe to slippy - i will try to use a cotton string next time (but the cotton strings i used burst often while pulling tight)

i try to get a stronger version

and yea ray you really should explain your method

thx for all the fast answers


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I attach flats by looping the end of the band through the piuch and using strips of thera to tie.


Ray, could you tell me exactly how you tie the strips on? I use soft cotton, but want to switch to this.
[/quote]

Fish has a video I believe ... I'm afraid I can't remember who else has a video but I think ZDP uses the technique.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I know one way to do it that works a treat for tying thick tubing, but I don't like it for thin flatbands. I have a slingshot with the pouch tied by Dan, but can't tell how he did it -- you're right, I could ask him. Just didn't want to bother Dan.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i show it on this video http://www.youtube.com/user/slingshotdude#p/u/8/H3AjNEV2aJg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No, Baunstamm. I am referring to using strips of elastic to tie on the pouch -- here you are using string, like I do.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Rufus Hussey shows how to tie up flatbands using #32 and #16 rubber bands at.....






I tried using a cheap #32 rubber band from Walmart and it did not work very well for me. Then I cut some 1/8 strips of theraband black and it works great. Notice that when Hussey ties on the pouch the flatband is bunched up (not easy to see but it is). Also notice how he attaches the flatband to the fork. He ties it so that the band is pulled on the pouch side, not over the top or through the forks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, BB. I reckon that about covers it.


----------

